# Escaping from Sterilite Bin?



## peanuts (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi there!

I am a relatively new parent to a wonderful almost 11-week-old Wasabi. He's clumsy, easygoing, and overall relaxed in nature. Very very lazy as well, he sleeps often (he is young) and prefers to sit on his little butt or cuddle over run around and explore (me too).

I just took him out for a foot bath and bonding sesh last night and put him back into his house. He went right to his sack, and a few hours later, I went off to bed too. 
At around 4:00 AM, I was dreaming about hedgehogs (no surprise) and felt something on my back. Something pokey.. 

There... he... was!

I whip awake like some parental instinct or something kicked in. Little booger, I was so confused as to how he got out and still am!! I swear I wasn't dreaming because he bit me.

The most confusing part of this is he lives in a large, deep Sterilite bin. My cats can't even peek over or step into it, much less allow a lazy hedgehog to climb out. There was pretty much nothing for him to climb over either! His wheel's out right now to be repaired and everything else in there is level to the ground.

Has anyone else found their little guy escaped from their bin? I just want to know if I was somehow sleepwalking or if they can crawl right on out like a spider or something. It's cool that he went straight to me, but I want him to be safe when i'm asleep!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes hedgehogs can escape bins. They are amazing at escaping. You will need to put some kind of a lid on it so he can't keep doing it. You can use the lid that came with it by cutting out the centre and covering the opening with hardware cloth or you can get wire shelving and cover the bin with that. I had an 6 week old baby climb into a waste paper basket that was 13 inches tall and had solid plastic sides.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Oh yes, my Tinkerball escaped her temporary bin cage twice. They can most definitely escape! I found the poor thing inside of a subwoofer that I had been using to play music all day. Thankfully not loud...


----------



## GsMom (Mar 12, 2016)

I don't use that type of house, so I've never had any escape issues, but I have fallen asleep with my hedgehog in the bed with me. They provide a very special kind of wake-up call! lol


----------

